# Divinity Original Sin zu lange ladezeiten



## monkeyfishfrog (19. Juli 2014)

hallo, ich hab seit einigen tagen  divinity original sin. wie im titel zu erkennen habe ich ein problem mit einer zu langen ladezeit, im speziellen vom menü ins spiel. die ladezeit beträgt ca. 15-20 sekunden trotz einer ssd. hatte das spiel vorher auf einer hdd installiert, wechselte aber genau wegen diesem problem zu meiner ssd, leider hat es nichts gebracht. bei anderen spielen gibts da keine probleme, wie zum beispiel bei battlefield 3 & 4. hat einer eine idee? vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## McDrake (19. Juli 2014)

monkeyfishfrog schrieb:


> hallo, ich hab seit einigen tagen  divinity original sin. wie im titel zu erkennen habe ich ein problem mit einer zu langen ladezeit, im speziellen vom menü ins spiel. die ladezeit beträgt ca. 15-20 sekunden trotz einer ssd. hatte das spiel vorher auf einer hdd installiert, wechselte aber genau wegen diesem problem zu meiner ssd, leider hat es nichts gebracht. bei anderen spielen gibts da keine probleme, wie zum beispiel bei battlefield 3 & 4. hat einer eine idee? vielen dank für die hilfe


Auch ich hab da lange Ladezeiten.
Dafür sind sie danach recht kurz.
"Stört" mich meist auch einwenig. Aber ich lass das Spiel im Hintergrund laden und surfe bisschen im forum rum.
Man hört ja an der Musik, wann das Menü, bzw der Level fertig geladen hat. Und dann switche ich zum Game.

Da ich dann doch mehrere Stunden spiele, sind die paar Sekunden zu Beginn ja im Prinzip ein Klacks.

Zumal das wirklich eines der wenigen Spiele, die absolut kein Problem haben, wenn man die Tasks wechselt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2014)

15-20 Sek findest Du viel? ^^  Da werden halt alle möglichn Werte geladen, da müssen ja die Infos drin sein, welche Dinge Du schon absolviert hast, welche Du als Quests noch erfüllen musst, welche Du noch gar nicht kennengelernt hast, mit wem du geredet hast, welche Gegenstände du hast, welche Gegenstände die Händler haben usw usw. plus die eigentliche Spielwelt mit Texturen usw. - da kannst Du nicht erwarten, dass das in 5 Sekunden lädt. 15-20 Sek sind für so ein Game sogar recht fix wenn man bedenkt, dass zB selbst eine kleine Multiplayermap eines Shooters, wo ja an sich ausschließlich Texturen und 3D-Objekte geladen werden müssen und keinerlei "Storyinhalte", auch nicht schneller lädt.

Wenn es jetzt 1-2 Minuten wären, okay - aber 20 Sekunden? ^^


----------



## monkeyfishfrog (20. Juli 2014)

hehe, ok ^^. dann schein ich zu verwöhnt zu sein .


----------



## Hawkins (24. Juli 2014)

Hattest du die Beta Version des Spiels installiert?

Ich hatte auch lange Ladezeiten. Nachdem ich das Spiel auf Steam komplett gelöscht und neu installiert hatte waren die Ladezeiten viel kürzer. Bei mir lag es wohl daran das ich das Game schon seit der Alpha(Kickstarter key) auf der Platte hatte und wohl ein paar alte Dateien Probleme machten und die Ladezeiten immens verlängerten.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2014)

Also, ich hab da jetzt mal selber aufgepasst: bei mir lädt es dann doch ca 40 Sekunden, das ist nicht kurz - aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich lang für so ein Game. Oder sollte es deutlich kürzer gehen?


----------



## monkeyfishfrog (24. Juli 2014)

hawkins, ich hatte keine beta version. hab auf das fertige spiel gewartet.
herbboy, also für ein rollenspiel sind 40 sekunden schon sehr lang, als ich skyrim auf ssd spielte waren die ladezeiten deutlich kürzer. bei divinity hatte es mich besonders gestört, weil man im spiel selber oft zwischenspeichert, und falls mal etwas nicht klappt mal eben neuladen kann. selbst dann sind die ladezeiten schon sehr lang


----------

